# sehr, sehr geile tour: tiergarten - räthenbachklamm - moritzberg und zurück...



## dubbel (6. Januar 2004)

die tour sind wir letzten freitag gefahren, 
in Teilen alles schon mehrmals vorher, 
aber jetzt zum ersten mal am stück: 
4 stunden fahrzeit, es wird alles geboten - single trails, schotterwege, ein paar steigungen, ganz wenig autobahnen und strasse nur bei ortsdurchfahrten: 





(blaue runde - karte von all-mountain gezockt... dankeschön!) 

die tour geht los am tiergarten, 
von dort egal wie zur stromschneise und dann die achterbahn südlich vom anton leidinger weg richtung brunn. 
immer die single trails, bis man (leider) auf einem breiten waldweg ankommt. 
von dem richtung brunn, über die autobahn, dann die zweite links wieder in den wald zum brunner berg hoch, 
man kommt oberhalb der drops und gaps an, danach auf dem kamm weiter bis brunn.
(ich hab auf die karte verzichtet, weil ich die kleinen wege sowieso nicht auf ner karte finde und es da sooo viele möglichkeiten gibt)
in brunn dann richtung röthenbachklamm, wie gehabt gegen den uhrzeigersinn weiter über ungelstetten richtung röthenbach/altdorf. 

unter der autobahn durch, ab jetzt wird's anders als die tour bei all mountain: 

jetzt nicht in den ort, sondern direkt weiter auf dem weg parallel zur autobahn bis zum parkplatz an der ausfahrt.  
dort die strasse überqueren und weiter auf dem wanderweg mit dem roten kreuz. 
den bis weissenbrunn, 
durch den ort, 
nach rechts den steilen berg hoch (immer noch rotes kreuz), gelber punkt als zusätzliche markierung, Heidenloch heisst das wohl, 
kurze abfahrt, dann teilen sich rotes kreuz und gelber punkt: 
weiter gelber punkt nach entenberg (rotes kreuz geht nach oberhaidelbach).
interessante, nicht sehr schwere abfahrt.

in entenberg weiter gelber punkt, wieder steil hoch auf den nonnenberg.
jetzt wieder zwei markierungen: gelber punkt und blauer strich. 
weiter dem blauen strich folgen, wenn sich die wege trennen.

dann steile abfahrt runter nach gersdorf, zum teil recht ausgesetzt.

vor weiter auf blaustrich den moritzberg hoch (zum schluss asphalt), 
grüner punkt runter (weil der in diepersdorf endet) andere varianten gibt's ja massig, 
dann in diepersdorf durchs industriegebiet, wieder in den wald bis fast zum parkplatz birkensee, 
weiter röthenbachklamm bis brunn.
dort auf anton leidinger zurück bis tiergarten. 
*puh*

das is die perfekte variante, weil's aber so saukalt war, sind wir mit dem auto nach brunn, dort erst die runde zum tiergarten gefahren, kurze pause am auto zum aufwärmen - tee trinken etc. dann erst weiter. 

im sommer sicher besser, wenn man am tiergarten startet udn genug essen / trinken einpackt.


----------



## dubbel (8. Januar 2004)

untypisch sprachlos bei diesem thema..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beetlechoose (8. Januar 2004)

dann sag ich halt mal was 

endlich weiss ich auch, wo die berühmt- berüchtigte röthenbachklamm ist. danke  

grüssis beetlechoose


----------



## Beelzebub (8. Januar 2004)

sag ich auch was ich vermute mal das einfach die meisten der üblichen user hier die tour schon kennen.deswegen sind die so schreibfaul.aber echt alle noch im winterschlaf???? rüttelrüttel*

man sollte deine alternativstrecke mal im auge behalten.ist sicher schön zum biken.


----------



## Techniker (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *sag ich auch was ich vermute mal das einfach die meisten der üblichen user hier die tour schon kennen.deswegen sind die so schreibfaul.aber echt alle noch im winterschlaf???? rüttelrüttel*
> 
> man sollte deine alternativstrecke mal im auge behalten.ist sicher schön zum biken. *



Stimmt.
1.  War, glaub ich, kleine Runde beim _Fit for Fun_ - Marathon.
2. Ist im weiteren Sinne schon mal in der _Bike_ vorgestellt worden.

Mich begeistert die Abfahrt von der Nonne am meißten. Mehr sogar als die Klamm.
Iss leider aber im oberen Teil schon zu sehr ausgefahren.
Da es unten zwei Möglichkeiten gibt, sind die auch nicht so _belastet_.
Gruß
Teschnischer

Ach so: Guten Morgen Belze (Vielen Dank fürs wachrütteln.  )


----------



## dubbel (8. Januar 2004)

echt? 

ich bin wochenlang so ziemlich jeden weg dort hinten abgefahren, bis ich heidenloch - nonnenberg/gersdorf zusammen hatte. 
hab von der schleife vorher nix gelesen oder gehört.

tja, da dachte ich, ich könnte mit was neuem kommen - dèjà vu sozusagen... 

*edit* leute, das is mir jetzt saupeinlich: 
ein kollege hat mir gerade einen eingescannten artikel aus der bike von vor ca. 4 jahren gemailt.
ich depp hab in der tat die marathon-strecke rekonstruiert. 
 
und dabei hab ich solange rumgesucht...


----------



## Techniker (8. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *echt?
> 
> ich bin wochenlang so ziemlich jeden weg dort hinten abgefahren, bis ich heidenloch - nonnenberg/gersdorf zusammen hatte.
> ...



Ärger Dich nich!
Du hast eine für Dich schöne Strecke gesucht, gefunden und mitgeteilt.
Daß die Strecke schon bekannt ist,
mag manchen _stören_,
tut der Sache an sich aber keinen Abbruch. :
Freu Dich, daß Du eine gute Strecke kennst.  
Das wichtigste ist doch die Freude am Biken.


----------



## Hollandrad (9. Januar 2004)

Kenn die Strecke noch nicht, weil ich in die Ecke kaum fahre. Deswegen finde ich es doll dass solche Touren hier auch mal präsentiert werden. So lernt man auch mal was anderes in der Umgebung kennen.

Also Dubbel, gut gemacht und weiter so!


----------



## Altitude (9. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Hollandbike _
> * So lernt man auch mal was anderes in der Umgebung kennen.
> *




Sollt ich euch nicht mal die Trails an der VESTE zeigen???

Wenn Ihr noch wollt...you're welcome


----------



## Hollandrad (9. Januar 2004)

> Sollt ich euch nicht mal die Trails an der VESTE zeigen???




servus Alti,
o, yes, gerne mal. aber da muss ich erst mal ganz anders drauf sein wie jetzt. Zuerst 4 Wochen Trainingslager etc. Das letzte Mal mit dir hat mich ziemlich erschöpft 

Bin halt zur Zeit total aus dem Tritt raus, habe dafür mein neues Bike am Wochenende fertiggestellt  

Kannst du mir die Tips für die UST-Montage noch mal schicken?

Ansonsten noch mal zu diesem Fred:
Ich finde es eine sehr gute Idee, hier mal öfters bewährte Touren aus der Gegend zu präsentieren in der Art wie Dubbel das gemacht hat mit Karte und so.

Dubbel, kannst du bitte auch mal einige Eckdaten zur deinen Tour angeben (Streckenlänge, hm, technische Komplexität)?


----------



## dubbel (9. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Hollandbike _
> [...Dubbel, kannst du bitte auch mal einige Eckdaten zur deinen Tour angeben (Streckenlänge, hm, technische Komplexität)?


das wusste ich bis gestern selbst alles nicht, weil ich keinen tacho hab, 
aber in der bike stand's drin. 

leider ist der artikel im mom. auf nem anderen rechner, 
aber soweit ich mich erinnere: 
länge ca. 50 km, 
wie gesagt 4 h 
knapp 1.000 Hm

technisch einfach bis auf die eine erwähnte abfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beetlechoose (10. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *
> 
> länge ca. 50 km,
> ...



@hollandbike
4 stunden ??? soll ich schon mal für uns beide ein zelt einpacken und die luftmatratze flicken ??? 

grüssis beetle


----------



## All-Mountain (10. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *
> länge ca. 50 km,
> wie gesagt 4 h
> ...



Hhmm
*ausmundwinkelsabber*
Da muss ich wohl im Frühjahr mal zu nen Bike-Wochenende mit den ÜV's nach Franken kommen (komisch bin ich nicht wegen den Alpen nach MUC gezogen??!)
egal
Grüße
TOM


----------



## Altitude (10. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> (komisch bin ich nicht wegen den Alpen nach MUC gezogen??!)
> *



dazu sach ich jetzt mal nix....


...Du bist aber immer wilkommen in der Heimat!!!!!


----------



## dubbel (12. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> Sollt ich euch nicht mal die Trails an der VESTE zeigen???
> 
> Wenn Ihr noch wollt...you're welcome


wie sieht's da inzwischen mit schnee/eis aus?
das wochenende war ja ein ziemlicher krampf


----------



## Beelzebub (12. Januar 2004)

wir warn ja am samstag dort fahren.

eis und schnee war nicht störend.lag nur auf den breiten wegen was.singletrails waren alle komplett fahrbar


----------



## showman (13. März 2004)

Zwei IBCler, Showman und Blacksurf trafen sich am Samstag Punkt 10 Uhr 
um den Schmausenbuck zu erobern.
Mit Showmans Bus gehts Richtung Tiergarten. Abgesprochen ist: Wir 
fahren bei jedem Wetter 

Der Einstieg ist gleich am Tiergarten, Showman the Guide mit Fully 
voraus, ich mit Hardtail hinterher.
Uffz gleich gehts so richtig zur Sache - gleich rein in den Singletrail 
und ein paar kniffliche technische Passagen. Ich kneife
gleich bei einigen Passagen und steige lieber ab, denke schon wenn es 
so weiter geht, hat er keinen Spass mit mir   
Das Terrain teilweise Glatteis, teilweise aufgetaut, ich brauche erst 
eine Weile um mein Bike in den Griff zu bekommen.
Ich küsse auch ein paar mal den Schnee (vor lauter plaudern und 
Begeisterung  

Nach 10 Min spüre ich schon die Nässe am Sattel hoch krabbeln, bei 
Showman sieht es nicht anders aus, der Rallystreifen macht sich 
bemerkbar auch im GESICHT! hihi

Wir beschliessen doch nicht den Moritzberg zu erklimmen, fürchten die 
Kälte bei der Abfahrt...   
Dennoch lassen wir nichts aus, fahren die Röthenbachklamm und etliche 
weitere Singletrails..
Wir erfreuten den Wirt im Gasthof Alte Scheune" mit einem kleinen Besuch 
auf einen leckeren Cappu und Latte Macciato -   
ob er sich darüber so arg gefreut hat wissen wir nich Hinterlassen 
haben wir im 2 schlammige Holzstühle....hihi

Showman zeigt mir bei den Downhillpassagen wo es lang geht   
aber auch ich bekomme meine Stunde am Brunner Berg  
Wo bleibt Showman? HEHE...
Insgesamt kommen dann doch 40 Kilometer zu stande und wir freuen uns
klatsch naß und mit völlig eingeschlammten
Rädern glücklich und wohlbehalten am Auto zurück zu sein.

showman + blacksurf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (14. März 2004)

Hallo Ihr beiden Schlammcatcher ;-)


einen sehr shcönen Bericht habt ihr da abgeliefertt. Und das Bild   find eich am shcönsten. Da bekommt man doch richtig Lust. Auf dem Bild scheint sogr die Sonne oder *lach*

Dann freue ich mich jetzt um so mehr auf den nächsten Bericht. Wo cih ielleicht auch mal Live dabei sein kann.


Grüße coffee


----------



## Ralfbausa (31. März 2004)

@dubbel

Jetzt wird mir klar, das Du mich immer nervst wo ich rumfahre.   
Selber aus der Nähe, wie??? Immer fragen aber selbst nix sagen.   

Wie auch immer, werde mir die Tour mal an einen der nächsten WoEnden anschauen. Wir werden sehen...


----------



## dubbel (14. Juni 2004)

statistik - ca. 55 km, 840 Hm. 

details hier zu sehen:


----------



## guetti (13. September 2005)

@dubbel

Tour ist echt klasse und klasse beschrieben, wir haben uns auch keinmal verfahren ;-), auch wenn wir erstmal nur den Birkensee als Start- und Endpunkt hatten.

Nur der "grüne Punkt" am Schluss ist ein bißchen langweilig. Als "Nicht Moritzbergkenner", was ist den Richtung Süd-West-Nord eine "nettere" Abfahrt, Blaustrich? oder irgendwas in der Pampa?

Danke für Info
Gruss Guetti


----------



## MTB_Thomas (15. September 2005)

Und für die denen die Beine dann noch net brennen:

Am Rückweg über Ungelstetten, Autobahnbrücke, Moosbach, Feucht, Kanal nach Wendelstein, da dann im Ort gleich rechts in Wald und oben dann bei nem Pumpenhaus links ins Wald, da dann immer den Wegen nach bis zu ner Autobahnbrücke, da dann aufn "Muschelweg" (hat als Wanderzeichen eben die Muschel" bis zum Steinbrüchlein und über Langwasser zurück nach Nürnberg.


----------



## Epic (16. September 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> statistik - ca. 55 km, 840 Hm.
> 
> details hier zu sehen:



stell doch mal deinen hm Messer ein; der Moritzberg liegt an der allerhöchsten Stelle exakt auf 603hm (ohne Turm!) ....


----------



## All-Mountain (16. September 2005)

delete


----------



## norman68 (17. September 2005)

Epic schrieb:
			
		

> stell doch mal deinen hm Messer ein; der Moritzberg liegt an der allerhöchsten Stelle exakt auf 603hm (ohne Turm!) ....



Moin

und was soll uns das sagen? 

Ciao Norman


----------



## Coffee (17. September 2005)

norman68 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> und was soll uns das sagen?
> 
> Ciao Norman




ich geh schonmal erbsen kaufen   

coffee


----------



## dubbel (17. September 2005)

norman68 schrieb:
			
		

> und was soll uns das sagen?


es war schlechtes wetter..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

